# Adorama wants your used Canon EOS-1D X Mark II and Canon EOS 5D Mark IV



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2020)

> Are you thinking about upgrading to the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III? Adorama would like to make that financially easier by buying your Canon EOS-1D X Mark II or Canon EOS 5D Mark IV bodies.
> The Adorama process for buying your gear couldn’t be easier, it’s three simple steps.
> 
> Get a quick quote
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## c.drum (Feb 5, 2020)

lol


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 5, 2020)

Only up to $1250 for Canon 5D4? Geez that market has fallen drastically. It's worth more to keep around as a spare backup. So much for C-LOG upgrade adding value.


----------



## tcphoto (Feb 5, 2020)

They'll pay you up to $1250 and turn right around and sell it for $1750.


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 5, 2020)

Adorama is great to do business with for used sales, but be clear you understand the expectations before you ship. They expect a reasonable profit (maybe 30% of the sale?) based on real used prices people will pay. 

But they will pay shipping, inspect, give a quote, and pay shipping back if you decline. (Don't be unethical just to let your camera enjoy a trip to NYC! ;-)

Also, if you decline, they may "sharpen the pencil" a bit and raise the price. They did that with my Nikon Z6.


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 5, 2020)

tcphoto said:


> They'll pay you up to $1250 and turn right around and sell it for $1750.



I think you just discovered the concept of "retailing."

You could put it on Ebay where buyers can buy one now for $1499 (plenty sell for $1400 or less), and pay 13% commission as the buyer pays their 8% sales tax. And you'd have an hour of photographing, describing, packing and shipping. And answering dumb quyesitons and worrying ablout flaky or fraudulent returns. Hmmm...

$1250 seems to be more than you might net on Ebay.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2020)

bsbeamer said:


> Only up to $1250 for Canon 5D4? Geez that market has fallen drastically. It's worth more to keep around as a spare backup. So much for C-LOG upgrade adding value.



I've seen them selling recently for as low as $1350 on forums.


----------



## kingrobertii (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm glad I sold mine about a month ago for $2,000


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 5, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I've seen them selling recently for as low as $1350 on forums.


I suspect that pricing might become more prevalent in the near future - upon the actual Canon official intro of the next FF Mirrorless R bodies.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2020)

My last two ebay experiences have been beyond frustrating, and it's expensive to sell on there. I've found the popular buy/sell forum hasn't been as effective over the last year or so. I've started to sell/trade gear back to a Toronto retailer. It's so much easier!


----------



## amorse (Feb 5, 2020)

I've seen the 5DIV on kijiji in Canada for ~$2k CDN recently (~$1500 USD). Who knows if they're moving, but that seems to be the used market position here right now.

If I'm tempted enough by the coming R5 or high resolution model, I'd probably consider selling my 5D IV, but on the other hand I'd also like to not be in trouble with my partner for the next 6 months.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 5, 2020)

Given the fantastic Christmas sales on 5D IV, when they were going new with Canon warranty for under $2,000, it's no surprise the used price has fallen. 

On the other hand, the Adorama offer on the 1Dx II is about $1,000 less than what they have been selling for on eBay. It's like trading in a used car vs. selling it. What price are you willing to pay to a seller not to have the hassle of selling it yourself? To me, $1,000 seems a bit steep, especially since I doubt the value of the Mark II is going to drop that much with the release of Mark III.


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 5, 2020)

Is there a good classified forum for high end photo gear? I’m tired of 13% eBay/PayPal commissions and sales tax.


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 5, 2020)

Optics Patent said:


> Is there a good classified forum for high end photo gear? I’m tired of 13% eBay/PayPal commissions and sales tax.



Fred Miranda by and sell forums. It's a old photo community where gear flies back and forth daily. Quite a few gear heads on there that sell lenses veryy often, keeping wanted lenses and other gear in circulation in the community.
Literally everyone should be using it. Your welcome 
Note that's it's 25 per year to access. That's it


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 5, 2020)

What about Adorama buying all those EOS R's that people will sell when upgrading to the new R5?


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 5, 2020)

ashmadux said:


> Fred Miranda by and sell forums. It's a old photo community where gear flies back and forth daily. Quite a few gear heads on there that sell lenses veryy often, keeping wanted lenses and other gear in circulation in the community.
> Literally everyone should be using it. Your welcome
> Note that's it's 25 per year to access. That's it


Perfect. I prefer the quality of a pay site to the headaches of a free site. Astromart is one I use for telescopes.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 5, 2020)

bsbeamer said:


> Only up to $1250 for Canon 5D4? Geez that market has fallen drastically. It's worth more to keep around as a spare backup. So much for C-LOG upgrade adding value.


EOS R5 is its mirrorless replacement, it may drop another $75 on the release day in a few days


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 5, 2020)

jam05 said:


> EOS R5 is its mirrorless replacement, it may drop another $75 on the release day in a few days



Is the rumored 2/13 announcement also the release date for R5?


----------



## Baron_Karza (Feb 5, 2020)

tcphoto said:


> They'll pay you up to $1250 and turn right around and sell it for $1750.


Right! They should instead buy it for $1750 and then sell it for $1750!!


----------



## slclick (Feb 5, 2020)

I used to consider selling my 5D3 when I potentially went


bsbeamer said:


> Is the rumored 2/13 announcement also the release date for R5?



No


----------



## slclick (Feb 5, 2020)

Optics Patent said:


> Is there a good classified forum for high end photo gear? I’m tired of 13% eBay/PayPal commissions and sales tax.


I've done my last ebay transaction. The fees, the incorrect item description, the soiled panties used as packing peanuts.


----------



## xanbarksdale (Feb 5, 2020)

If you think the used market is bad for the 5D just be glad you don't have a 1DX2 to unload. Mine is in like new condition and I'm getting offered $2400.


----------



## NorskHest (Feb 5, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> If you think the used market is bad for the 5D just be glad you don't have a 1DX2 to unload. Mine is in like new condition and I'm getting offered $2400.


I kept my 1dc and my 1dxii. There is no point really in getting rid of them. Someday you will be like man I liked that camera I wish I still had it. The 1dxmkiii will be a great camera but getting rid of a perfectly working 5d or 1d for a few peanuts is not worth the minimal upgrade. Now if the r5 rumors are true then sell sell sell or maybe not. These are the thought decisions


----------



## felipeolveram (Feb 6, 2020)

They offered like $1,200 for a rf 24-70mm in mint condition, they would turn around and sell it for $2000 I felt disrespected but business is business


----------



## reef58 (Feb 6, 2020)

Optics Patent said:


> Perfect. I prefer the quality of a pay site to the headaches of a free site. Astromart is one I use for telescopes.



Fellow Astromarter.


----------



## armd (Feb 6, 2020)

My (and others) experience has been they provide unrealistic prices and when one sends flawless items to them Adorama downgrades the condition and sends back a quote which is some 30% less than the original one.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 6, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Given the fantastic Christmas sales on 5D IV, when they were going new with Canon warranty for under $2,000, it's no surprise the used price has fallen.
> 
> On the other hand, the Adorama offer on the 1Dx II is about $1,000 less than what they have been selling for on eBay. It's like trading in a used car vs. selling it. What price are you willing to pay to a seller not to have the hassle of selling it yourself? To me, $1,000 seems a bit steep, especially since I doubt the value of the Mark II is going to drop that much with the release of Mark III.



I only saw sub $2K prices from gray market sellers. What authorized Canon dealer was selling 5D Mark IV bodies for less than $2K before Christmas? $2,399 plus a lot of freebies seemed to be the lowest I saw.


----------



## photo212 (Feb 6, 2020)

Come on folks, sell your 1DX Mk II. I've been waiting for the price to drop to get mine. Flood the market now! tia


----------



## RunAndGun (Feb 6, 2020)

slclick said:


> I've done my last ebay transaction. The fees, the incorrect item description, *the soiled panties used as packing peanuts*.



They pay extra for that in Japan, right?


----------



## RunAndGun (Feb 6, 2020)

I’ve never bought a piece of gear with the resell value of it in mind. And the times that we are in now... It’s probably the worst it’s ever been for selling used gear. It‘s phenomenal if you’re buying used gear, but on the flip, it’s one step removed from setting it out on the front lawn and letting people just take it.


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> I’ve never bought a piece of gear with the resell value of it in mind. And the times that we are in now... It’s probably the worst it’s ever been for selling used gear. It‘s phenomenal if you’re buying used gear, but on the flip, it’s one step removed from setting it out on the front lawn and letting people just take it.


Oh I don't know about that. Sure it's not what it used to be be I just sold an L lens which I gently used for 2 years and sold it for what I bought it for. All I had to pay were the Ebay fees. That took it down to a reasonable level of cost vs use. Now, I currently have no lenses I wish to part with so that's even better as there are fewer and fewer positive high ticket selling moments on Ebay and the like any longer with people defrauding so much these days.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 6, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> I only saw sub $2K prices from gray market sellers. What authorized Canon dealer was selling 5D Mark IV bodies for less than $2K before Christmas? $2,399 plus a lot of freebies seemed to be the lowest I saw.


Looks like it was actually lower than I remembered: $1,749 from authorized dealer via CPW Street Price Program plus these offers.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 7, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Looks like it was actually lower than I remembered: $1,749 from authorized dealer via CPW Street Price Program plus these offers.



That was with a $500 factory rebate that lasted for a week.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> That was with a $500 factory rebate that lasted for a week.


What's your point? Look, I'm not interested in a fight. I wrote:



> Given the fantastic Christmas sales on 5D IV, when they were going new with Canon warranty for under $2,000, it's no surprise the used price has fallen.



You said:


> I only saw sub $2K prices from gray market sellers. What authorized Canon dealer was selling 5D Mark IV bodies for less than $2K before Christmas? $2,399 plus a lot of freebies seemed to be the lowest I saw.



I answered your question and provided you with the actual URLs to the prices. And, now you want to argue about it? Why is it so hard to just admit a mistake? No one is going to think less of you.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2020)

photo212 said:


> Come on folks, sell your 1DX Mk II. I've been waiting for the price to drop to get mine. Flood the market now! tia


How much do you want to pay for one? I have two, I'll be selling one...


----------



## Cochese (Feb 7, 2020)

You're better off selling your used cameras yourself. Especially that 1DX II.


----------



## Michael Clark (Feb 7, 2020)

unfocused said:


> What's your point? Look, I'm not interested in a fight. I wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's fighting? I just made an observation that it was a very short lived temporary promotion.

Most of those URLs are dead links or are redirected to listings for $2499.


----------



## slclick (Feb 7, 2020)

Cochese said:


> You're better off selling your used cameras yourself. Especially that 1DX II.


I agree for the most part howover not all of us live in markets and areas which support that.


----------



## slclick (Feb 7, 2020)

unfocused said:


> What's your point? Look, I'm not interested in a fight. I wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of low prices, The 5Ds is going for $1163 (grey) It's crazy time!


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2020)

slclick said:


> Speaking of low prices, The 5Ds is going for $1163 (grey) It's crazy time!


That's really incredible, especially since the 5Ds and 5dsr prices have been very stable.


----------



## Cochese (Feb 7, 2020)

slclick said:


> I agree for the most part howover not all of us live in markets and areas which support that.


That's what the internet is for. If you can find a way to sell it to Adorama, you can find a way to sell it on Ebay or something of that sort.


----------



## RunAndGun (Feb 7, 2020)

slclick said:


> Oh I don't know about that. Sure it's not what it used to be be I just sold an L lens which I gently used for 2 years and sold it for what I bought it for. All I had to pay were the Ebay fees. That took it down to a reasonable level of cost vs use. Now, I currently have no lenses I wish to part with so that's even better as there are fewer and fewer positive high ticket selling moments on Ebay and the like any longer with people defrauding so much these days.



Of course there are always going to be counter-examples and exceptions to almost anything, but by far and large the used gear market is great if you’re a buyer and not-so-much if you’re a seller. Maybe I’m a little more sensitive to it(meaning I notice, I don’t sell) being a professional that works in TV, because I regularly see what items that cost many tens of thousands of dollars are selling for. I regularly see lenses that are still selling new today for $30K for ~1/3 or less and cameras can be even worse. Even items that aren’t really “technology dependent/sensitive”, like cameras are, and that can have production and service lives of decades can suffer the same fate. I recently bought a head and small pedestal off of eBay that are both still currently produced and sold. I was only interested in the head, but the entire package was selling for 1/3 of just the heads price and about 1/5 of them new together. The heads price was in-line and even less than some other listings for the same model. The seller was basically throwing in the pedestal. Great for me. I picked up a ~$9K head for $3K with a “free” pedestal(if I should need it). 

Again, I don’t sell my old equipment. It’s just kind of dis-heartening to see how little people actually value a lot of things today. We just live in a disposable society, now.


----------



## Dantana (Feb 7, 2020)

Cochese said:


> That's what the internet is for. If you can find a way to sell it to Adorama, you can find a way to sell it on Ebay or something of that sort.


I'm not saying you're wrong, but it all depends on how valuable your time is, how much risk you are willing to take, and how much you are willing to pay in commission vs getting a higher price.

I have sold gear on eBay in the past, but I have no current standing with them and have to pay full commission percentage when I sell something there. I used to sell there more often and got a discount on fees.

I have bought gear on Fred Miranda, and their price to sell is quite good, but it still means dealing with photos, and posts, and lookie-loos, and risk on payment.

I just shipped some gear to MPB, and I know I could have made more money if I had sold the stuff myself, but it wasn't worth the time and hassle for me right now.

For other people, it would be worth it. There is no blanket statement over how people should be selling their gear.


----------



## slclick (Feb 7, 2020)

Cochese said:


> That's what the internet is for. If you can find a way to sell it to Adorama, you can find a way to sell it on Ebay or something of that sort.


Ahem...the context of the post was about NOT selling it via the interwebs but locally for more money and possibly a better experience. But thank you...


----------



## slclick (Feb 7, 2020)

For the past two months, Keh.com has reduced the offer for a Like New Minus 5D3 $100 per month. I't now at $630. During the Holiday sales when I was briefly considering an R, it was over $1000. Makes what to use as a 2nd body an easy decision!


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 7, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> And the times that we are in now... It’s probably the worst it’s ever been for selling used gear. It‘s phenomenal if you’re buying used gear, but on the flip, it’s one step removed from setting it out on the front lawn and letting people just take it.



I'm a fan of low risk used buys that one can sell and get most of the money out sooner or later. New to Canon I should be scooping up nice previous generation whites for half price. But I suspect that the market is being driven by some powerful anticipation and demand for RF lenses, not to mention R bodies.

Well under $4000 for a current model nice used example 300 f2.8 is amazing. Under half that for a prior IS that reviewers at the time had a hard time finding distinctions. Yet I'm* awaiting the $8000 2kg RF300 f2.8 that follows the 400 IS II design principles.

*I'm only one data point so the market might be different, yet this is consistent with what prices tell us unequivocally about the market.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 7, 2020)

I wonder if there are other factors out there as well.

Aging baby-boomers (like me). I notice that oftentimes when big whites go up on eBay, the seller has in their explanation something like "This is a great lens but it's just too heavy for me and I find I'm not using it as much as I used to."

The improvements in sensor resolution that make cropping easier and high ISOs more usable.

The availability of low cost 600mm f6.3 zooms that punch well above their price point. 

Loss of interest by some enthusiasts. That is, people with disposable income that got into bird and nature photography in a big way at the height of the digital revolution and then after a few years they've lost interest. After all, we are a short-attention span society.


----------



## Cochese (Feb 8, 2020)

slclick said:


> Ahem...the context of the post was about NOT selling it via the interwebs but locally for more money and possibly a better experience. But thank you...


The context of my post was selling it yourself regardless of location and not to a third party seller for a much reduced price. Ahem, thank you.


----------



## tron (Feb 8, 2020)

Optics Patent said:


> I'm a fan of low risk used buys that one can sell and get most of the money out sooner or later. New to Canon I should be scooping up nice previous generation whites for half price. But I suspect that the market is being driven by some powerful anticipation and demand for RF lenses, not to mention R bodies.
> 
> Well under $4000 for a current model nice used example 300 f2.8 is amazing. Under half that for a prior IS that reviewers at the time had a hard time finding distinctions. Yet I'm* awaiting the $8000 2kg RF300 f2.8 that follows the 400 IS II design principles.
> 
> *I'm only one data point so the market might be different, yet this is consistent with what prices tell us unequivocally about the market.


The version III optics are no better than version II they are lighter and with the center of mass closer to the body for better holding. That is useful for lenses 400mm or more but for the 2.34 Kg (2.5Kg with hood) is irrelevant. It can be held quite comfortably and it can't be optically better (at least that can be seen practically judging by its super high DxO numbers of resolution with 5DsR). Also if you need it for action you are better with the EF version. Sorry but skipping a half the price optic of similar IQ does not seem practical. It just shows you don't really need it which is acceptable of course.


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 8, 2020)

tron said:


> The version III optics are no better than version II they are lighter and with the center of mass closer to the body for better holding. That is useful for lenses 400mm or more but for the 2.34 Kg (2.5Kg with hood) is irrelevant. It can be held quite comfortably and it can't be optically better (at least that can be seen practically judging by its super high DxO numbers of resolution with 5DsR). Also if you need it for action you are better with the EF version. Sorry but skipping a half the price optic of similar IQ does not seem practical. It just shows you don't really need it which is acceptable of course.



Thanks for the useful thoughts. I’m not sure I understand your last two sentences. I’ll take them favorably and assume you mean that only an amateur hobbyist like me (with wants and not needs) would worry about saving half the price. I don’t mind tying up the cash. It’s just that when an RF equivalent comes out to replace it I’ll have the transaction cost on a smaller amount. 

I’ll probably spend a week with the IS II from CPS to decide if I’d mind 6 ounces more.


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 8, 2020)

tron said:


> The version III optics are no better than version II they are lighter and with the center of mass closer to the body for better holding. That is useful for lenses 400mm or more but for the 2.34 Kg (2.5Kg with hood) is irrelevant. It can be held quite comfortably and it can't be optically better (at least that can be seen practically judging by its super high DxO numbers of resolution with 5DsR). Also if you need it for action you are better with the EF version. Sorry but skipping a half the price optic of similar IQ does not seem practical. It just shows you don't really need it which is acceptable of course.



Thanks for the useful thoughts. I’m not sure I understand your last two sentences. I’ll take them favorably and assume you mean that only an amateur hobbyist like me (with wants and not needs) would worry about saving half the price. I don’t mind tying up the cash. It’s just that when an RF equivalent comes out to replace it I’ll have the transaction cost and depreciation on a smaller amount. 

I’ll probably spend a week with the IS II from CPS to decide if I’d mind 6 ounces more.


----------



## tron (Feb 8, 2020)

Optics Patent said:


> Thanks for the useful thoughts. I’m not sure I understand your last two sentences. I’ll take them favorably and assume you mean that only an amateur hobbyist like me (with wants and not needs) would worry about saving half the price. I don’t mind tying up the cash. It’s just that when an RF equivalent comes out to replace it I’ll have the transaction cost on a smaller amount.
> 
> I’ll probably spend a week with the IS II from CPS to decide if I’d mind 6 ounces more.


1 omitted that the 2.34Kg was for the existing 300mm 2.8L IS II so saying that the RF version could not be much lighter.

2. You wrote you that you would prefer to wait and spend 8000 for an RF optic instead of getting a 4000 EF optic equally good that does the job. Your right of course. I expressed an opinion that you could do your job fine with the EF one especially if you need it now that an RF does not exist.

3. I do not understand the II with 6 ounces more. Which II and relative to what? The 300 has no RF version so I do not understand what you mean. What are you comparing? I was not referring to the III 400 and 600 only to the future RF you mentioned!


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 8, 2020)

tron said:


> 1 omitted that the 2.34Kg was for the existing 300mm 2.8L IS II so saying that the RF version could not be much lighter.
> 
> 2. You wrote you that you would prefer to wait and spend 8000 for an RF optic instead of getting a 4000 EF optic equally good that does the job. Your right of course. I expressed an opinion that you could do your job fine with the EF one especially if you need it now that an EF does not exist.
> 
> 3. I do not understand the II with 6 ounces more. Which II and relative to what? The 300 has no RF version so I do not understand what you mean. What are you comparing? I was not referring to the III 400 and 600 only to the future RF you mentioned!



1. I optimistically assume that the 300 IS III might be like the 400 and lose up to 25% of the weight. 
2. Agreed. If I had an urgent need or want the II would be great. So would the IS I for under $2k. 
3. 6oz is my recall of the weight reduction from I to II.


----------



## tron (Feb 8, 2020)

I suddenly remembered the 17-70/3.5-5.6 RF/EF patent. Seems a slow lens but quite versatile when we walk and need to carry one landscape general purpose zoom lens (probably because we also carry a big white at the same time).


----------



## xanbarksdale (Feb 9, 2020)

I’ve wondered this for a while, but this seems like an appropriate thread to post it in...

Why isn’t there a buy/sell forum here? Seems like there are a lot of good camera guys who are a perfect market for each other trying to buy/sell gear.


----------



## slclick (Feb 9, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> I’ve wondered this for a while, but this seems like an appropriate thread to post it in...
> 
> Why isn’t there a buy/sell forum here? Seems like there are a lot of good camera guys who are a perfect market for each other trying to buy/sell gear.


I agree to an extent. It also could erupt in a crazy sh*tshow. I have seen buy/sell forums in other camera come and go... they had to have their reasons and I wouldn't doubt if Craig didn't want to venture into that space.


----------



## xanbarksdale (Feb 9, 2020)

slclick said:


> I agree to an extent. It also could erupt in a crazy sh*tshow. I have seen buy/sell forums in other camera come ... they had to have their reasons and I wouldn't doubt if Craig didn't want to venture into that space.



I’ve sold things on photography-on-the.net for years and have always had great experiences. Doesn’t seem like there are many issues over there?


----------



## unfocused (Feb 9, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> I’ve sold things on photography-on-the.net for years and have always had great experiences. Doesn’t seem like there are many issues over there?


I could be mistaken, but I think Canon Rumors Guy tried it and dropped it. I suspect it was more hassle than it was worth. I'm sure he'll correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## photo212 (Feb 9, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> How much do you want to pay for one? I have two, I'll be selling one...


I want to pay 1¢; however, what I willing to pay is higher. It always depends on condition and number of shutter activations. 

The problem with buyer from a stranger outside of Ebay or such is the fear factor. will the other person deliver what was promised, and if not, how to settle the dispute? I suggest you unload them to Adorama or such. They can make a fair evaluation for resale. My hopes are there are many like you to flood the used market with quality bodies; this, the prices drop.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 9, 2020)

photo212 said:


> Why would I spend them to Adorama?
> I want to pay 1¢; however, what I willing to pay is higher. It always depends on condition and number of shutter activations.
> 
> The problem with buyer from a stranger outside of Ebay or such is the fear factor. will the other person deliver what was promised, and if not, how to settle the dispute? I suggest you unload them to Adorama or such. They can make a fair evaluation for resale. My hopes are there are many like you to flood the used market with quality bodies; this, the prices drop.


Why would I send one to Adorama? But I'd sell you one for 1¢, and include 2 CFast cards and readers, 3 CF cards, a WFT-E8, box paperwork and everything that came with the camera, cards, readers, and WFT, oh, and if RRS come out with an updated design for the L-Plate (I have emailed them and pointed out the shutter release notch is in the wrong place for the MkIII) I'll throw in one of those too. Actuations you can choose one has <120,000 and is good condition, the other has <10,000 and is basically mint, the price is the same for either. Shipping and handling would be $3,999.99...


----------



## xanbarksdale (Feb 9, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I could be mistaken, but I think Canon Rumors Guy tried it and dropped it. I suspect it was more hassle than it was worth. I'm sure he'll correct me if I'm wrong.



I'm not really sure how it would be any hassle? Other than setting up the forum, which would literally be about 10 minutes (I used to own another forum), there is no policing, or monitoring that would need to be done.


----------



## slclick (Feb 9, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> I'm not really sure how it would be any hassle? Other than setting up the forum, which would literally be about 10 minutes (I used to own another forum), there is no policing, or monitoring that would need to be done.


The XenForo software does allow a marketplace however it's his decision to run it as he sees fit, no matter our ideas. Sure, you could email Craig and he is very quick to respond and a great guy, I'm sure he'll share his reasons. 

Me? I'd (as of recently, had no need for one prior) love a 'Block' instead of 'Ignore' function.


----------



## xanbarksdale (Feb 9, 2020)

slclick said:


> The XenForo software does allow a marketplace however it's his decision to run it as he sees fit, no matter our ideas. Sure, you could email Craig and he is very quick to respond and a great guy, I'm sure he'll share his reasons.
> 
> Me? I'd (as of recently, had no need for one prior) love a 'Block' instead of 'Ignore' function.



I completely agree that he can use the forum however he wishes. I'm just saying that I think it would add a TON of value with minimal effort.

Also, just a guess here, but I think that people who spend much time here _probably_ take pretty good care of their gear. Logically, if you're so into cameras that you spend your free time reading about rumors of what's coming next, you're probably not trashing the gear you have. No evidence of that, just seems to follow logic. And those are exactly the type of people who I'd like to buy/sell/trade with.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 9, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> I completely agree that he can use the forum however he wishes. I'm just saying that I think it would add a TON of value with minimal effort.
> 
> Also, just a guess here, but I think that people who spend much time here _probably_ take pretty good care of their gear. Logically, if you're so into cameras that you spend your free time reading about rumors of what's coming next, you're probably not trashing the gear you have. No evidence of that, just seems to follow logic. And those are exactly the type of people who I'd like to buy/sell/trade with.



Not a very good assumption, in my opinion. I believe the range of "gear care" here is little different than among any random selection of enthusiast photographers.

The group I'd least want to buy from would be photojournalists. They don't baby their gear at all, from what I've seen. They actually USE it until it falls apart.

You really can't tell by how somebody posts, or whether they are obsessing over specs. These little peeks into the personalities of the members reveal nothing about "gear hygiene." (Or personal hygiene!)

You sound like you do care about yours, though. But how would we know unless we knew you personally or bought several things directly from you?


----------



## xanbarksdale (Feb 9, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Not a very good assumption, in my opinion. I believe the range of "gear care" here is little different than among any random selection of enthusiast photographers.
> 
> The group I'd least want to buy from would be photojournalists. They don't baby their gear at all, from what I've seen. They actually USE it until it falls apart.
> 
> ...



Ok, quick note first...I haven't posted here much, but I've been reading/lurking for a WHILE.

I don't get the impression that most people here are photojournalists. It seems like the majority (again, just an assumption) are hobbyists/enthusiasts. Maybe I'm wrong though?

"How would people know about my gear?" That's why I'd like there to be a buy/sell/trade forum. I could easily show photos/videos of my gear *in like new condition*, all the boxes, etc. If I was selling something high end I could even show a CPS service report. (although I take fantastic care of my gear and almost never need to have anything serviced) After a few transactions I'd start to build a reputation, just like any eBay seller.

I just have to imagine that there are more people like me on this board than there are on eBay, Facebook Marketplace, and Craigslist.


----------



## slclick (Feb 9, 2020)

xanbarksdale said:


> Ok, quick note first...I haven't posted here much, but I've been reading/lurking for a WHILE.
> 
> I don't get the impression that most people here are photojournalists. It seems like the majority (again, just an assumption) are hobbyists/enthusiasts. Maybe I'm wrong though?
> 
> ...


I think your comments are warranted and reasonable. Maybe it will come true, perhaps Craig would put up a poll, who knows.


----------



## photo212 (Feb 10, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Why would I send one to Adorama? But I'd sell you one for 1¢, and include 2 CFast cards and readers, 3 CF cards, a WFT-E8, box paperwork and everything that came with the camera, cards, readers, and WFT, oh, and if RRS come out with an updated design for the L-Plate (I have emailed them and pointed out the shutter release notch is in the wrong place for the MkIII) I'll throw in one of those too. Actuations you can choose one has <120,000 and is good condition, the other has <10,000 and is basically mint, the price is the same for either. Shipping and handling would be $3,999.99...


no need to ship. I'll pick it up.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 10, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Shipping and *handling* would be $3,999.99...





photo212 said:


> no need to ship. I'll pick it up.



Come get it, I'll knock $15 off for the saved shipping, can't do anything about the handling charges though....


----------



## AlanF (Feb 10, 2020)

I believe in selling my gear when I have stopped using it in order to recycle and let others have the benefit. MPB and others actually pay fair prices because they have to receive, check, store and despatch, pay staff, rents and advertising and then have to deal with returns and defective equipment as well as gamble on being able to resell. I've sold and bought happily to and from them and on eBay. I just sold an expensive white lens on eBay as they were doing a £1 maximum fees promotion. I insisted on collection only as the buyer would need to test it. It has gone to a local birder who is over the moon with his purchase as he has dreamed of owning this lens for years. And I am really happy that it has gone directly to someone who will cherish as it compensates for the price hit. Who knows what is going to happen to prices. Times are changing rapidly and new gear is appearing too fast to keep up with.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

armd said:


> My (and others) experience has been they provide unrealistic prices and when one sends flawless items to them Adorama downgrades the condition and sends back a quote which is some 30% less than the original one.



I tried twice with them. Initial quote was low but reasonable. After I sent the item, they came back with much lower offer.

The first time the said condition was less than they’d thought. The last time, I couldn’t get them to indicate why the difference. I had them send me back the items both times.

mid I lived in NYC, it might be worth visiting and asking, but otherwise it seems a waste of time.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 10, 2020)

If someone is interested in a purchase they can start by spending significant time on CR (that might be years) and unless you don't interact much and unless you're not a very good judge of folk, you will be able to assess fairly well whether certain long term CR folk are going to deliver conscientiously. I wouldn't blink buying a 1DX2 off of Scott, PBD. Unfortunately I have one. I bought a 1D4 off EML (Edward Lang) and he shipped it and I paid later - now that's one trusting good guy. Of course one never knows 100%.

Jack


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I tried twice with them. Initial quote was low but reasonable. After I sent the item, they came back with much lower offer.
> 
> The first time the said condition was less than they’d thought. The last time, I couldn’t get them to indicate why the difference. I had them send me back the items both times.
> 
> mid I lived in NYC, it might be worth visiting and asking, but otherwise it seems a waste of time.


Oh yeah I had a very similar issue, it was not very compelling and I chose to not continue the process.I also reached out to others with similar experiences and it validated my feelings.


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 11, 2020)

AlanF said:


> I believe in selling my gear when I have stopped using it in order to recycle and let others have the benefit. MPB and others actually pay fair prices because they have to receive, check, store and despatch, pay staff, rents and advertising and then have to deal with returns and defective equipment as well as gamble on being able to resell. I've sold and bought happily to and from them and on eBay. I just sold an expensive white lens on eBay as they were doing a £1 maximum fees promotion. I insisted on collection only as the buyer would need to test it. It has gone to a local birder who is over the moon with his purchase as he has dreamed of owning this lens for years. And I am really happy that it has gone directly to someone who will cherish as it compensates for the price hit. Who knows what is going to happen to prices. Times are changing rapidly and new gear is appearing too fast to keep up with.


Same positive selling experience with MPB.
But, quite often, their used prices are as high as brand-new items outside GB.


----------

